# Division In Sikh Panth: A Myth Or A Reality?



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 6, 2010)

_*Admin Note: This topic culminates from another topic but deserves a independent discussion. The other discussion is going on here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/29127-action-against-those-honoring-ragi-likely.html, Gurfateh Aman Singh
*_

Guru Fateh.

Well said. The details of all these events  are very important for us to grasp before we start mudslinging on the latest affairs and finding faults in people on both sides. It is not the people but the system created by the politicos where Gurmat does not even take the back seat but has been put in the trunk of the car.

There is no tug of war of egos here that people need to come down from their ego ladders. It is the war between Pro DG ( the book that some claim Guru Gobind Singh ji wrote without having any proof) and Pro SGGS, our only Guru and we know who wrote what in this one.

So, to blame both sides  and urging for some political compromise and claiming that it is dividing the Panth is not only parochial but also naive in my opinion. Panth can not be divided. Its foundation is based on Gurmat ideals but  as its buildings that were built with papier mache ( manmat) rather than Gurmat from the SGGS, they  have just disintegrated which was expected.

The fact of the matter is that Prof. Sahib went to the Akal Takhat and wanted an open meeting which the honchos refused. Then the Manmat based on political interests took over the reigns, hence this result which is nothing but self mockery of Sikhi by the people in power.

What Prof. Sahib has done is to show us the facade based on Manmat of these crumbled buildings. Now it is the time for Sikhs from India and diaspora to join hands and build the Gurmat building of the Panth brick by brick with the help of Sikhi cement.

This is a new beginning for us to rethink the role of Akal Takhats, Jathedars and their modus operandi which should all be based on nothing but Gurmat ideals given to us by our Gurus in SGGS, our only Guru. Only by doing in this way, we can make the Panth stronger so that RSS, Congress, BJP, Badals, Derawalas and all other people who are pro votes and hence would care less about our Panth can not mingle or interfere in the actions of the Akal Takhats which should be totally based on Gurmat. 

This will help us wash this manmat grime off with the help of the detergent given to us by our Gurus in SGGS.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Bmandur (Feb 6, 2010)

Tejwant Singh said:


> _*Admin Note: This topic culminates from another topic but deserves a independent discussion. The other discussion is going on here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/29127-action-against-those-honoring-ragi-likely.html, Gurfateh Aman Singh*_
> 
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> ...


 
Tejwant Singh JI

Gurfateh,

I am with your thoughts and let see how we can deal it
Yes True Prof Darshan Singh jI has given us the thread and needle.

It is our duties being a Sikh to see what we want to do with thread & needle <?"urn:<img src=" />
Or are we going to be like other Jathedar’s who has given us scissor in our hands to cut a Sikh Panth?


Gurfateh

Binder Mandur


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 6, 2010)

After leaving the Sikh panth in the lurch and confused the Akal Takht's mukh sevadaar is enjoying holiday in "Thailand"  !

Perhaps he has been given an incentive by Badal for his work well done .


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Feb 6, 2010)

Cracks have started appearing in the House of sikhi. It is obvious form the on going threads that I am not listing here.Sometime back, I remember Naranyanjot ji has suggested a model for the governance of affairs at the helm. I do agree with her tthat we require radical changes  in the administration side of sikhi. The highest office needs purging and viruses should be effectively treated. The virus are harmful and are likely to multiply if these are left untreated. I wish there was some software for this.

SGPC needs re-modelling and its consitution should be made more trasnparent.it should be more accountable. Anyways these are the thoughts of the one who is new to sikhi. The veterans can always suggest some more practical and implementable steps to retrieve the situation. However, for the present I think that there is a division of sikh panth and the future course is almost undecided and that is more painful.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 6, 2010)

twinkle ji

I wish I could remember...I don't think I gave specifics. One thing should nag us. The "constitution" which is the Sikh Rehat Marayada as far as internal governance is concerned, and patterns from Sikh history, did and do provide for accountability and transparency. The story is fascinating. Equally fascinating is the length to which various groups and individuals blatantly ignore and even spit upon that tradition of democratic governance. That is a big part of the problem.


----------

